# Trichome Identification?



## VallejoReaper72 (Sep 22, 2013)

I am new to cultivating and have a question.  My buddy gave me a plant and I have been examining the trichomes with a 100x microscope.  From what I have found online, including this site, is that I am looking for cloudy to amber trichomes, though likely more cloudy since I am not a big fan of indica or couchlock.  When looking at the buds, I see trichomes with a crystal clear stem with a deep purple ball on top.  Very beautiful.  Smells like fresh pineapple.  Do trichomes sometimes come in different colors?  What is the difference?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 22, 2013)

there is not a difference, just some strains have a color to their  trichomes. Sound like he gave you a great plant 

Good luck and Green Mojo for your grow


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 22, 2013)

I usually take things cloudy w/ a little clear for an up non-couch lock high.

Sounds lovely... The deep purple i guess is your plant's version of amber...Enjoy.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Sep 22, 2013)

yes they can vary to a slight degree, clear, cloudy (white-ish) amber and purple are all common colors... anything besides the first 3 i listed are usualy caused to genetics, alot of "purple" plants who purple under normal conditions usualy throw purple trichs...as rose said these purple trichs on a purple plant are like that plants version of amber... they will go from clearn - cloudy - purple, iv even seen some strawberry cough that had rich red trichs and red all over leaves, not from deficiency or cold stress but genetics, whole plant looked to have a pink hue. if i was you... keep a close eye on that girl you got gifted and if possible depending on how far along into flower it is... close that SOB if you can... you may have found a bangin pheno


----------

